# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  خطای 500 internal server error در Cpanel

## Accidentboy

این کد تو cpanel خطای    500 internal server error  میده ولی تو   XAMPP  درسته



<?php


class AesCipher {
    
    private const OPENSSL_CIPHER_NAME = "aes-128-cbc";
    private const CIPHER_KEY_LEN = 16; //128 bits
    private static function fixKey($key) {
        
        if (strlen($key) < AesCipher::CIPHER_KEY_LEN) {
            //0 pad to len 16
            return str_pad("$key", AesCipher::CIPHER_KEY_LEN, "0"); 
        }
        
        if (strlen($key) > AesCipher::CIPHER_KEY_LEN) {

            return substr($str, 0, AesCipher::CIPHER_KEY_LEN); 
        }
        return $key;
    }
    
    static function encrypt($key, $iv, $data) {
        $encodedEncryptedData = base64_encode(openssl_encrypt($data, AesCipher::OPENSSL_CIPHER_NAME, AesCipher::fixKey($key), OPENSSL_RAW_DATA, $iv));
        $encodedIV = base64_encode($iv);

             $encryptedPayload = $encodedEncryptedData;

        return $encryptedPayload;
    }
    
    static function decrypt($key,$iv, $data) {
      
      
        $decryptedData = openssl_decrypt(base64_decode($data), AesCipher::OPENSSL_CIPHER_NAME, AesCipher::fixKey($key), OPENSSL_RAW_DATA, $iv);


        return $decryptedData;
    }
};


?>

----------

